# Dog locked in a truck every day



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

At a business on the corner of the street I live on, a worker leaves his truck parked on the street at least 10 hours a day with his Pitt locked inside. The dog barks non-stop all day and aggressively lunges at the window when other dogs walk by. He's gotten loose twice that I know of and came after Tanis. I would be aggressive too if I was locked in a truck all day. 

I've called the police several times and each time they say they can't do anything because the temperatures aren't that bad and the windows are cracked. This is Southern California, if it's 65 outside - it's at least 80 inside that truck. 

I put out a request to local Pitt Bull rescues asking if someone would please come out and talk to this guy. I haven't gotten any responses.

Any more ideas on what I can do?


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

That is so sad. I love taking my babies with me on car rides but if I know I'm going shopping or going to be in their a long time, I leave them at home. Maybe you should put a note on the windshield saying how cruel it is to lock him in the car for hours, tell him about options he could have to where to put his dog while he's at work, like buy a big kennel, doggie daycare, friend keeping him, etc. Maybe he's afraid someone will steal his truck?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Uggh poor dog, I wouldn't be surprised if that guy purposely made sure the dog wasn't socialized just so it could turn aggressive towards strangers.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I left a message with Shorty's Rescue (Pitt Boss) and am hoping they'll respond since it would probably be a good camera op for them. The dog has been there since 8AM today - it's now noon. He hasn't stopped barking once. Every few minutes you hear him engaging with an unsuspecting dog on a leash. Tanis has his nose glued to my bedroom window (truck is parked right under it.)

This business is a blight in an otherwise very nice area. It's a car wrap/sign business. Their dumpster overflows onto the sidewalk and into our walkway. They work all hours of the night, rev their motorcycle and car engines at odd hours and the dog in the truck. I think they spend more time smoking weed than they do working on cars. Nothing like a cloud of weed and cigarette smoke wafting through the window as I'm taking a shower.

I'd leave a note, but I don't want them to know that I'm the one calling the police on them. They are trashy enough to retaliate.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Something I just remembered, not sure about the laws there, but where I live, if you have a dog barking constantly then you can be fined. Would the police not do something about disturbing the peace? If the man got fined then maybe he would think differently about locking him in the truck.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I just talked to the police and got a complete jerk on the phone who won't come out.

Time for a telephone bomb. Please call them and tell them they need to do something else with the dog. Tel: 310-838-1677


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Poor dog some people just should not own animals. I know where I live if the dog barks more than 15 min. it considered a nuisance and you can be fined here you have to recorded the dog barking and turn it in to the animal control and they will handle it from there.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I left a message with Shorty's Rescue (Pitt Boss)


Funny! That's what I was going to suggest doing :biggrin:

Hope Shorty and crew can help out... Shorty isn't afraid to pop the locks and take the dog


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so frustrated right now. Whoever the police officer is who is answering the phone is telling me I don't live in the city I live in and that they can't help me. They stopped by on Friday so how is it suddenly another police jurisdiction two days later? 

I just called the sign shop again they hung up. So I called again. The dog has been there for nearly 7 hours today.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Funny! That's what I was going to suggest doing :biggrin:
> 
> Hope Shorty and crew can help out... Shorty isn't afraid to pop the locks and take the dog


I think he's in San Francisco this week. They are only 2 miles away from me so hopefully they can get someone out here to knock some sense into these dimwits. I think they might have a fighting operation going on there in the off hours.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Do you have an animal control in your area, can't they do something it sure seem like this would be animal cruelty.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been leaving messages with Animal Control for days. Nada. I've called the business itself at least a dozen times today and they keep hanging up on me. I'm REALLY pissed now.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow unbelievable,so much for protect and serve! How about calling the news station and getting them involved maybe then someone will listen.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That's really sad.The cops do nothing~ animal control nothing! So disgusting. Too Bad there are no people who would break the window and let the dog loose! UGH! I would think so much more of California standards than this! Here in Illinois they are pretty strict with the laws. I just went walking my dogs recetly, saw the animal patrol unit, out at the park we were in. He actually was so nice he warned me about stupid people breaking beer bottles and throwing them in the pond area. I just wish I knew what more you could do. Hey what about the fire dept. They save kittens from trees. Any private agency's out there that would help to resolve this matter? What about any forest preserve area people I wonder if they do anything! Well you know if you complain to enough organizations and they get sick of hearing from you maybe they will finally do something! Good Luck ! I wonder how the dog goes potty or what about water food! UGH! I am disgusted!:tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Wow unbelievable,so much for protect and serve! How about calling the news station and getting them involved maybe then someone will listen.


LOL I *am* the news! For radio anyway. I posted the number of the business on my Twitter and Facebook accounts asking everyone to call them and tell them it's unacceptable to leave their dog in the truck. I just called home and my daughter says the truck just left. Maybe they got some calls?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

When I started this thread, I was upset and hoping to help both dog and owners. As the day went on and I was ignored, hung up on, called a bitch and hung up on again - I went from upset to PISSED. I was told by the police to call the media. Oh I'm sure he thought that was so funny hardy-har-har. Too bad he didn't know he was already talking to "the media." I am taking his suggestion and now I'm on the warpath.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Update: The dog has not returned since Monday. Today, they are cleaning up their work area and the sidewalk around them that has been littered with trash. I think I got through.....


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I've been leaving messages with Animal Control for days. Nada. I've called the business itself at least a dozen times today and they keep hanging up on me. I'm REALLY pissed now.


Have you actually seen the person who owns the truck & dog? Do you have a license plate number?

Alternately, can you do a search of city records to find out who owns the business so you can contact them to see if this person works for them or is simply a sub contractor who is only there for a limited period of time. By contacting the owner of the business perhaps you can tell them of the bad rep they will get when it gets out they are employing this kind of person.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I actually did do a search for the owner of the business and wrote him a letter on behalf of the residents of our street. I was very diplomatic and told him that his employees seem like nice enough guys, but he needs to remind them that this is a residential street. While the one guy enjoys bringing his dog to work with him, we don't enjoy hearing the dog bark, watching him lunge at our dogs or worrying about how hot it is getting in there. I took pictures of the dumpster overflowing onto the sidewalk and the fast food containers stuck in the storm drain. No other business in the area is a nuisance like this one. Once I calmed down I realized these guys probably just don't know any better and don't think about what they are doing. Being diplomatic seemed to work this time. If it doesn't work for the long term, then I will report them to code enforcement.


----------

